# skidsteer salt spreader?



## kysnowman (Jan 6, 2007)

Seeing if anybody has used them,and what they think of them. I no snoway makes one.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I think this was recently discussed, try searching for and see what you come up with.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

found it http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=89245&highlight=skid+spreader


----------

